# Terminate Kanguru Internet



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

I signed up for a one year contract with the Optimus Kanguru internet company in Portugal.

The year will soon be up and I need to know how to cancel this contract when the year is up since I shall not need it any more.

Thanks in advance

Bill Henderson


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Ideally through a registered agent or main branch or with Registered mail with signed receipt returned to you giving reguired notice, you also need to cancel the Direct Debit online or at a multibanco supplier doesn't do it in Portugal


----------



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

canoeman said:


> Ideally through a registered agent or main branch or with Registered mail with signed receipt returned to you giving reguired notice, you also need to cancel the Direct Debit online or at a multibanco supplier doesn't do it in Portugal


Thanks greatly for the pointers

I was into Wortons in Albufeira today and they telephoned Optimus.

Apparently cancellation can be effected through them as agents but the notice must be given 30 days in advance and I shall make sure that it is duly given as I certainly do not want to suffer through another year of service at often less than 10% of what I was paying for.

NOTHING would be better than Optimus Kanguru.

Sometimes the proverbial "Half a Loaf" isn't better than No Bread.

Thanks again for setting me on the right path

Bill Henderson


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yet for me it's the best signal, all depends where you are, but if they can't deliver speed they promised then you should be able to get out of contract early, it's keeping a records


----------

